

Show HN: Hey vinyl lovers, Needle launch page - needleme

Hello everybody,<p>wanted to officially share for the first time the launch page for the app we're working.<p>www.needle.me<p>It's a free iPhone app - coming soon - for vinyl records lovers, labels and shops. Between a social network and a marketplace. As someone said here on HN "Instagram for Vinyl Enthusiast" well, pretty close!<p>If you want some more info, just ask.<p>My only doubt for now is the Instagram field, does it looks like clearly explained how it works? There's a little disclaimer too.<p>Best, 
Filippo<p>P.S. suggestion, ideas or whatever comes in your mind are highly appreciated!
======
calbear98
Signed up. Good luck!

I don't really have or listen to vinyl, but I'm a music lover and also love
album art.

~~~
needleme
Thanks!

